# Application transforms the trackpad into controllers and midi tools (Audioswift)



## Rovmil Griz (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi!

I would like to share with you a great application I recently acquired. I was looking for years for some kind of standalone modulation controller, but I couldn't find something to fit my needs. Α month ago I found this wonderful application that can transform the trackpad into a multi-controller and many other midi tools https://audioswiftapp.com/

I didn't have a trackpad so I took the risk and I bought a Magic Trackpad 2, especially for this reason. And I'm impressed!

I'm not affiliated with any way with the creator(s), I just thought that maybe it will be useful for some composers (plus it was a way to say thank you to them for willingly answered all my questions)


----------

